# XML Daten auslesen und in Tabelle (Array) speichern



## LaLuna1987 (5. Okt 2009)

Hallo  ihr 
Wieder XML Probleme:
Ich lese in einer Klasse aus einem einfachen XML Dokument Elemente und ihren Inhalt aus. Das funktioniert auch soweit ohne Probleme. Nun möchte ich aber diese Elemente und ihren Inhalt in ein Array (eine Arte Tabelle) speichern. Dieses Array (Tabelle) soll anschließend an eine weitere Klasse übergeben werden, die dann diese Tabelle für andere Dinge verwendet.
Leider haut das mit meiner „Abfrage“ die Elemente und Inhalt in das Array zu soeichern irgendwie nicht hin: Könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen und sagen wo der Fehler bei der Abfrage liegen könnte oder muss ich sogar ein zweidimensionales Array nehmen?
Danke im Voraus :exclaim:

XML Dokument:
[XML]
<Sehenwuerdigkeit>
  <Name> Museum</Name> 
  <Bild>museum.jpg</Bild> 
  <Text>Bla bla.</Text> 
  <Telefon1>0123</Telefon1> 
  <Telefon2>4567</Telefon2> 
  <Email>info@,museum.de</Email> 
  <Internet>www.museum.de</Internet> 
  <Anschrift>Kassel</Anschrift> 
  <Eintritt>3 Euro</Eintritt> 
</Sehenwuerdigkeit>
[/XML]

Java Abfrage:

```
…
try {
	    	parser.setInput(reader);
	    	while (parser.next() != XmlPullParser.END_DOCUMENT) {
	    		if (parser.getEventType() == XmlPullParser.START_TAG) {
	    			String name = parser.getName();
	    			parser.next();
	    			if (!parser.isWhitespace()) {			
	    				System.out.print(name + ": ");
	    				String text = parser.getText();
	    				System.out.println(text);
	    				String tabelle[][] = {{name, text}};
	    				System.out.println(tabelle);
// ElementName und deren Inhalt in Tabelle speichern
	    				String tabelleXML[]= {name, text}; 
// Tabelle an Klasse myView5 weitergeben
	    				myview5.tabelleuebergabe(tabelleXML);	
	    			}
	    		}
	    	}
} catch (Exception ex) {
	    	ex.printStackTrace();
      }
```


----------



## SlaterB (5. Okt 2009)

kannst du 'nicht hinhauen' noch sinnvoller beschreiben?
Compilerfehler, Exception zur Laufzeit, welches nicht gewünschte Programmverhalten?

allgemein erscheint es sinnvoller,
VOR der Schleife eine Liste anzulesen, 
IN der Schleife jeweils ein neues Array anzulegen und dieses in die Liste einzügen,
sowie NACH der Schleife die Liste bei Bedarf in ein zweidimensionales Array umzuwandeln und nur EIN MAL an die view zu übergeben


----------

